# Truss uplift repair for parallel wall



## wvphysics (Jan 2, 2010)

Got a 6 year old hous that we moved into last year. Over the winter a large crack formed along one wall of the outside of our pantry in the kitchen. Then it became a small gap were the taped was piled off the ceiling. Only small cracks formed along the adjoining walls. It looks like truss uplift. Normally it would be fixed by putting up nailing boards but when inlooked in the attic the issue is the truss runs right along the wall so there no room for nailers( maybe a 1/4" max). Drywall clips might have been possible while hanging but not sure now. Any ideas for fixing? The easiest would be crown moulding around the pantry only attached to the ceiling, but then I'd be tempted to put it around the whole room. If I were to figure out a way to use a clip, how do I match the current ceiling, it's textured and unpainted.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 18, 2010)

I would seriously consider the crown option. What's to say that even if you fix it it wont happen again? And then all was for nothing.

Maybe a picture would help too


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

They shouldn't have fastened that close to the wall drywall and let the corner "float": http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf

Gary


----------



## wvphysics (Jan 2, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> They shouldn't have fastened that close to the wall drywall and let the corner "float": http://bestdrywall.com/files/ReduceCallbacks.pdf
> 
> Gary


I figured that was the proper thing or use some sort of clip. Granted all this is only an
Assption they fastened it to the truss, but given the crack it makes the most sense. 
Any advice to matching the texture and color if I have to make repairs.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If the next support is close enough to hold the ceiling up (closet wall), and you have overhead access, just carefully cut the nails between the drywall/framing. Install metal "L" flashing to the truss, screw new fasteners to the edge of the 2" metal so it can flex up or down in the future. Tape and texture, pictures would help..... 

Gary


----------

